# Chronic lower abdominal pain. Need some suggestions, PLEASE!



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

I will try to be brief. I have had IBS C for most of my life. I am 65 now and have been a member on this site since it's inception. I haven't posted much lately, but do get on and read posts. Up until the last few months ago, I suffered with C, Bloating and Gas, but hardly ever pain. However over the past few months, I have severe lower abdominal pain, especially on the lower left side. The pain does not go away even with a bowel movement. It's always there. The only relief I get is when I lay down. I have had colonoscopies regularly. Had non cancerous polyps removed several times. I have tried Mirlax, Amitiza, Linzess, Zelnorm....you name it I have tried it. The only one that ever helped was Zelnorm, which I still get from Mexico, but only take it a couple of times a week. The rest of the time I take something called Fiber Plus which is a fiber/senna combination. I have taken this for years and it always helped me to "go" and still does, but I never had this pain before until now. I had an abdominal and pelvic cat scan with contract on July 9th. Basically all it showed was that I have diverticulosis in my lower left quadrant, but it said no signs of Diverticulitis, which means they could find no reason for the pain I am in. I have been tested for celiac's disease which came back negative. I am lactose intolerant so I have elminated lactose from my diet. I eat a very bland diet, but nothing helps this pain. It was so bad a couple of weeks ago, I went to the ER. They took vials of blood and did a urine analysis and found trace of blood in the urine, so they thought I might have kidney stone that didn't show up on the cat scan with contract, so the they gave me another cat scan without contract, telling me if I had a stone, it show up. Cat scan showed nothing again to account for the pain. The pain bad and ruining my life. The doctor in ER gave me Tylenol 3 with codiene and bentyl. I tried the Bentyl which did nothing, but I'm afraid to try the Tylenol because it's addictive and I do not want to become addicted to pain meds. Does anybody else suffer with pain everyday? If so what do you do for it. Is there any help out there? I am at the end of my rope. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Are low dose antidepressants an option? Usually if antispasmodics don't work those are the next thing most doctor's try.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Hi Kathleen, 
I currently take .05 milligrams of clonazapam (klonapin) is that considered an anti-depressant?


----------



## surferpal (Oct 19, 2013)

I have similar pain. I'm really constipated with a pretty sharp pain in my lower abdomen almost all the time.

Right now I am taking flax seed every morning, seems to help a little with encouraging bowel movement.

I don't know that I would use this option, but perhaps try medicinal marijuana for intense pain. I live with my parents currently otherwise I would consider it when nothing else works for the pain.


----------



## Alyeska Martinez (Sep 9, 2013)

I feel you. The pain really depresses me and scares me too. What helps me is rubbing peppermint oil on my stomach. Also try using a heating pad. I'm sorry, I wish I knew a solution


----------



## crazycat (Nov 9, 2013)

Have you tried peppermint caps or peppermint tea? I have similar problem - and crampy feeling lower left usually more prominent after eating. But during the day I can feel it like a dull ache. But for the past week I decided to give peppermint another try. Not 100% better but I do see a difference. It also could be inflammation. You can test negative for celiac and yet be gluten sensitive....I am! After giving up gluten I do see a big difference. I would suggest you try giving up gluten for a month...read up on it, gluten is in everything. If you feel even a little better you could be gluten sensitive. If you feel no difference at least YOU ruled it out. Eat yogurt daily - it really helps your digestive tract. And try to incorporate fresh papaya - it is SO good for your digestive system. Buy the chewables and take them when you feel that over ate but didn't!! I am going through the last stage of a major flare up due to constipation. I feel your pain. IBS is not fun. Also.... antidepressant might help, my doc tried to give me Zoloft & pamelor - I did not take it long enough to know if it worked, but he said it does work for ibs issues.


----------



## SoMag (Oct 21, 2013)

Rose,

Do you still have uterus/ovaries?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Rose--did you have your consult with the surgeon yet? i do hope it went well and that he was able to help you. take care...


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Sorry,I haven't posted in a while. Annie, yes, I did have consult with the surgeon. He ordered yet another test. He ordered an upper GI with small bowel follow through. Again, it was "normal". He throroughly examined my abdomen also. He said there is nothing in any of the tests to warrant any surgery. He referred me into another GI doctor in Boston. I live in Mass. The earliest appt. I could get is March 10th. I still have the pain and am totally miserable. I somehow got through the holidays, but I'm glad they are over. My own GI just ordered me a kit to test my stool for parasites. I just picked up the kit, so haven't done it yet. It sounds gross. I have three tubes that I have to fill with stool. There is some kind of liquid in each of the tubes. Once I put the stool in each of the tubes, I have to shake them thoroughly and return the tubes to lab for testing. To be honest at this point I think I am going into a state of depression. Being in pain every day and feeling like you are being robbed of your life can do that, I guess. I guess parasites can cause pain and eat the food you ingest, which could account for my weight loss. After all the tests I have had with no answers, I don't have much hope for the parasite test either.
Thank all of you who answered this post. Somebody asked if I still have my uterus and ovaries. The answer is "yes", but I have had both an abdominal and pelvic ultrasound to rule out problems in that area, and that test was also "normal".


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Rose--thanks for the update. so sorry you are still having problems and all that pain with no solution yet to help you. i do hope the new gastro doc in boston will be able to help.at least the doctors are all being very thorough with lots of tests and everything but yes it's so frustrating to have to take all these tests and still get no answers or relief.

and oh yes being in pain every day does make things very hard--hard to get through the holidays--i agree--i'm relieved they are over, too. have you tried seeing a pain management specialist/pain clinic? i've thought about it if my pain just gets too out of hand . i have a lot of health problems and chronic pain from those as well as the gastro problems.

please do take good care of yourself. and please try to get help with the depression if it seems to be getting overwhelming. i do hope and pray things get better for you.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Annie, thank so much. You are so sweet to care. I do apologize for not posting before this. I know I should have, especially when people care enough to answer my posts. It was just that when the surgeon told me there was nothing he could do to help me, my heart just sank. Then I had to deal with the holidays. I have Christmas at my house and I really didn't think I could do it.....the shopping , decorating the tree, the cooking et etc etc, but somehow ,pain and all, I did it. It took everything I had in me to get through it. I am so sorry for the pain you are in too. I know what it takes out of you, both mentally and physically. The surgeon did prescribe the anti spasmodic, Levsin, but it doesn't do a thing for the pain. Take care.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Crazycat, I do take peppermint oil caplets. They don't really help with the pain, but do help to move trapped gas.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Rose--oh i do understand what you mean about talking to the surgeon and your heart sank. same happened to me too when i talked to my first colorectal surgeon last january. he gave me all this discouraging literature on the risks colectomies etc and told me to try biofeedback/PT instead which i did...and it helped with the pfd issues but not the slow transit of course. such a long story it is, isn't it...

and omg but you are a strong woman, hosting Christmas at your house and all the planning,cooking,cleaning and decorating that goes with it all while you've been so ill and in so much pain! that sure takes a lot of fortitude--you should be proud of yourself for doing all that despite everything. and yes--it's exhausting too--i've done it but i don't know how..we do what we have to do i guess.

sorry the levsin doesn't help. when my abdominal pain gets too extreme and meditation, relaxing and heating pads don't work, i take librax. it's different from levsin in that it also has some valium in it in addition to the antispasmodic ingredient. it does a great job of relieving my pain. i think the valium part helps with that...and the antispasmodic too of course.

please do take good care. i do hope and pray you can find some relief..


----------

